# marx layout redone



## infernisdiem (Nov 12, 2011)

so, I got bored with my figure 8 layout, especially since I have non-derailing switches. So I found this layout design with elevation that fits on my 7'x3.5' layout space. Figured that the upper level can be a mountain with some sort of factory, and the bottom level having another factory that works with the upper one, ex: lumber mill and furniture factory. Now I just have to figure out a way to make it expandable.


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

I'm impressed! 

What keeps the trains from falling of the ceiling?:dunno:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

rkenney said:


> I'm impressed!
> 
> What keeps the trains from falling of the ceiling?:dunno:



Gorilla glue. :laugh:


----------



## infernisdiem (Nov 12, 2011)

strong magnets, but that is weird, cause they are fine on my phone lol. on a side note, there is a guy who has a complete layout that is in his ceiling, but won't give out his secret on how he accomplished it


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Thumbs up! Or upsidedown. Depending on how you look at it. Looks like a lot more fun!


----------

